# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شیمی گرگان یا میکرو ازاد

## smartgirl7495

سلام.دوستان من دوتا سوال دارم خواهشا هرکی میدونه لطف کنه جواب بده..دوست من سراسری شیمی گرگان قبول شده ازاد میکرو تهران..ازاد رفته ثبت نام کلاساش از بهمن شرو میشه حالا میخواد ببینه میتونه بره شیمی گرگان ثبت نام کنه بعد بهمن بیاد میکرو؟یا تو تکمیل ظرفیت رشته اش و عوض کنه؟بعد اصن بین این دوتا رشته کدوم بهتره؟ازنظر آینده شغلی و اینا..ممنون[emoji4] 

Sent from my HTC Desire EYE using Tapatalk

----------


## lily7

من بودم شیمی سراسری رو انتخاب میکردم .
البته فبلا همچین انتخابی کردم .

----------

